

Bureaucrat makes $360,000 working for 15 days in 2011 - bfrs
http://articles.boston.com/2011-12-18/news/30531866_1_unused-vacation-housing-authority-housing-boss

======
adziki
as a Mass resident, none of that makes me happy.

